# video of my 740 lts



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

here this my aquarium with my background rock That I built like one month ago


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

nice tank, nice background looks like theres alot of swimming space in the middle. Can you get a clear picture of the tank?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow it looks great! I wish I could make something like that.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Nice tank and video


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow wish my tank was that big! It looks great and i like the background!


----------



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks all for your comments

I'll try to put a picture

the fact that I occupy enough space, there is very much space for the fish because the aquarium have 85x24x24.

saludos


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

nice to see you arround here...
I like your background,finaly some one made a good one,
i'm talking about the ones i saw in chile 

keep up the good work :thumb:


----------

